# What am I????



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

I found this guy at the fish store today - about 7 inches - great looking fish!

They were given the fish - they have no idea what it is.


















Pardon the less than stellar cell phone pics!


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Awesome looking fish! It looks kind of like a Mayan to me, but I'm not sure, something seems different...but man it looks cool :thumb:


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmmmm it does look a lot like a Mayan, doesn't it?

http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=181

http://www.floridaconservation.org/fish ... html#mayan

Any other opinions?


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Even the black "dash" on the upper part of the eye is the same as the 2nd URL's photo.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks mayan to me too, there are several subspecies of uro's with differant color patterns. While not the prettest one I've seen (the best ones imo are the red color, the reason they are sold as red terrors), I still think it's a uro.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

It's a Mayan, here's a pic of mine, see how similar they look.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Body shape doesn't look the same to me.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Its possible that its a hybrid of some sort. Mayan x ??


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Mine or the first one? Because I know mine is not a hybrid. I don't think the other one is either.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Lostnight... how big is yours?...

JWhipple already said his is approx 7"... is that TL (tip of nose to tip of tail)?


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Not so large, about 5" TL.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> Lostnight... how big is yours?...
> 
> JWhipple already said his is approx 7"... is that TL (tip of nose to tip of tail)?


Well, not exactly mine - i saw it in the store today, but yes, tip of nose to end of tail...

It's about an inch thick looking at it straight on .


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

They should color up when fed a lot of krill, Hikari Bio Gold, Tetra Color Flakes, and Omega 1 Cichlid pellets. Mine looked really dull, drab, and washed out before I changed his diet. Oh yeah, I also cranked the temp to about 84.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

the 2 fish pcis have different tail shapes. 1 is forked whilst other convexed.

does that matter?


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

the pic ur talking bout his tail could be at an angle to look like its bent


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

lostnight said:


> Mine or the first one? Because I know mine is not a hybrid. I don't think the other one is either.


I was talking about the OP's pic. The tail spot is not quite all there, the body shape is slightly different, That's the only reason I suggest that It could be a hybrid. Your's looks great and looks as pure as they come.


----------



## murcat (Jan 29, 2008)

could be a convict cichlid or a jack demphy......?


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

If that's a convict, that's the biggest convict I've EVER seen.

If it's a Jack Dempsey, it's missing all of it's spangles.


----------

